# Tourning or No Touring?



## gto rookie (Feb 13, 2006)

Is their a big difference in the Corsa touring package and the system without Touring?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

i'm guessing expensive and more expensive.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Touring is quieter than the Sport, and yes, more expensive.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I installed the Touring system last week and love the sound..........highly recommend it, especially if you want more performance without obnoxious noise.

JET


----------

